# basit ama takıldım!!!



## dzien_dobry

bunlar gibi cümleleri ingilizceye gramatik olarak nasıl çevirebiliriz (örnekler uydurulmuştur): 

-"bu evi kiralamasaydık, böyle mükemmel bir komşuya sahip olamazdık".

-"arkadaşına bu ihaneti yapmamalıydı."

-"ben de seni arayacaktım".

-"işçilerine bu evi inşa ettirdi".

çok basit gelebilir ama takıldım  yardımınızı beklerim.


----------



## Volcano

dzien_dobry said:


> bunlar gibi cümleleri ingilizceye gramatik olarak nasıl çevirebiliriz (örnekler uydurulmuştur):
> 
> -"bu evi kiralamasaydık, böyle mükemmel bir komşuya sahip olamazdık".
> 
> -"arkadaşına bu ihaneti yapmamalıydı."
> 
> -"ben de seni arayacaktım".
> 
> -"işçilerine bu evi inşa ettirdi".
> 
> çok basit gelebilir ama takıldım  yardımınızı beklerim.



*-If we didn't rent this house, we wouldn't have such perfect neighbour

-He shouldn't have betrayed his friend

-I would also call you

-He had his workers build up this house*


----------



## ukuca

1- If we haven't rented this house, we wouldn't have such an awesome neighbour
3- I was going to call you too


----------



## Artigh

ukuca said:


> 1- If we haven't rented this house, we wouldn't have such an awesome neighbour




present perfect + would şeklinde bir conditional yok.

Ya Volcano'nun dediği gibi: 

If we didn't rent this house, we wouldn't have such an awesome neighbour.

Ya da:

If we *hadn't rented* this house, we *wouldn't have had *such an awesome neighbour.


----------



## Volcano

*1.Conditional 3'de eylemin tekrar meydana gelmesi imkansızdır.Burada evin tekrar kiralanması imkansız değil bana göre.

3.would/was to/was going to *


----------



## dzien_dobry

çok teşekkür ediyorum. bu cümlelerin nasıl olması gerektiği kafamı kurcalıyordu. sağolun.

son olarak: "ben de seni arayacaktım" cümlesi için çeviriyi "i would also call you" şeklinde mi, yoksa "i also was going to call you" şeklinde mi yapsak daha uygun olur. zira ilkinden biraz şüpheliyim.


----------



## Volcano

*Cümlenin nerede kullanıldığına bağlı.Ben seni arayacaktım ama sonradan aklıma geldi, o zaman 

I would call, derdim

Ama seni aramayı planlıyordum ya da üzereydim sen geldin,

I was going to call ya da I was about to call, derdim*


----------



## Codswallop

If we hadn't rented this house we wouldn't have had such a perfect neighbour


----------

